
AI selectors guaranteed to work forever - hamsterns
We came up with a set of methods allowing us to guarantee that your selectors will work forever through AI cross validation and human fallback. No need to update your scraping scripts, CSS selectors or XPaths as soon as a website updates.<p>Check it out: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;semasumo.com
======
hamsterns
This is the main underlying issue regarding all of web scraping currently.
This is very interesting ;)

